
Robust PCA (2017) [pdf] - skolos
http://www.princeton.edu/~yc5/ele538b_sparsity/lectures/robust_PCA.pdf
======
skolos
The paper:
[https://statweb.stanford.edu/~candes/papers/RobustPCA.pdf](https://statweb.stanford.edu/~candes/papers/RobustPCA.pdf)

Pics are on pages 25 and 27.

